

Zimbabwe Has Only $217 Left in the Bank - DK007
http://newsfeed.time.com/2013/01/30/zimbabwe-has-only-217-left-in-the-bank/

======
viseztrance
Using the same logic, if you have one dollar you're better off than the US.

~~~
guynamedloren
Ha, I was thinking the exact same thing. If you have a penny you're better off
than the US :)

~~~
ckluis
If you are only in debt $15 trillion you'd be better off too… dumb logic.

However - the interesting thing is that his government created the problem in
such a short period of time.

~~~
graeme
Also, the US can print more money or ask for more money from investors. There
is a limit to how far that can go, of course.

Zimbabwe passed that limit long ago. So $217 left is a much more meaningful
problem there.

------
CapitalistCartr
After the land redistribution of President Robert Mugabe the economy
collapsed, causing the crazy hyper-inflation that Zimbabwe is notorious for.
They are struggling to recover from that disaster, and a government known for
looting on a staggering scale, even for an African government. This is
actually doing pretty good for them.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zimbabwe#Economy>

~~~
iwwr
Hyperinflation was a separate consequence of the deliberate decision by the
state to print money. Yes, the economy collapsed (from that and many other
decisions) and they needed more money, but capital is scarce even with
infinite money.

~~~
CapitalistCartr
" . . . capital is scarce even with infinite money." You'd think that would be
obvious to people running a country, and yet, so many countries have tried it,
over and over.

------
SingAlong
That was a joke by the Finance minister of Zimbabwe, according to Telegraph
[1]. It seems they have 30-million dollars in the bank.

[1] -
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/africaandindianoce...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/africaandindianocean/zimbabwe/9842156/Zimbabwe-
would-be-shut-down-if-it-was-a-company.html)

------
hudell
I'm poorer than Zimbabwe

------
arethuza
I wonder how much money the leaders of Zimbabwe have on deposit outside of
Africa?

------
celticninja
I have more money in bitcoins than Zimbabwe has in USD

------
emperorcezar
That's called a balanced budget. :)

